# Crownmold gap



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

Guys , it's the begging of winter here inn Iowa and starting to get colder. I'm in no hurry to caulk this crack yet it's something I'm concerned about. I applied this molding in July and the cold air in the low pitch attic above is pulling the rafters up. Should I caulk while the gap is large and in the summer the excess caulk with flatten? Or caulk when gap is minimal. I purchased from Menards this 700% stretch megalastic. I appreciate the wise knowledge tried and tested over my guesses and gollies


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Alternatively you could always take down what little you got up and re-run it. Most likely your nail holes on the bottom will still be covered by the crown and 'if removed carefully' - You can use the same crown over again. 

If you go that route - Mark and nail into the ceiling joists as well. If the joists don't run in the best direction and you can get to them from the attic you can also add all the blocking that you need to so you can always have something solid to nail to.

:smile:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Sounds like you have trusses. The best way to do it is not to nail it to the cabinet and only the ceiling, then it floats with the ceiling. 

Caulking with the biggest gap is the best idea. It may smoosh out in the warmer weather though.


----------

